
Ask HN: Angel Investment and VC – recommended readings? - samblr
Im interested in knowing how an angel investment and VC firm functions. Any books, blogs that you can recommend ? On a longer run - if a programmer aspires to be a VC - where should he start to work his way up.
======
samblr
Any inputs anyone ?

